# Supreme Healthy Max Skin & Coat



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

are these treats any good, im skeptic about giving my dog anything rare


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

or these Alaska Naturals Omega-3 WILD SALMON Crunchy Dog Snacks 3 oz


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Supreme Healthy Max Skin & Coat-No.
Ingredients:
Salmon, water sufficient for processing, barley flour, pregelatinized wheat flour, wheat flour, *propylene glycol*, chicken meal, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, cobalt proteinate), ascorbic acid (vitamin C), Vitamin E supplement, dried egg product, natural smoke flavor, *salt*, sunflower oil, flax seeds, phosphoric acid, potassium sorbate (a preservative), preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.

There are a number of ingredients that I do not care for. The two I bolded bother me the most.

Alaska Naturals Omega-3 WILD SALMON Crunchy Dog Snacks 3 oz 

Ingredients:
Wild Alaska Salmon Meal, Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Zinc Propionate

This one would be a better choice of the two.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks for the response


----------

